# A Beginner's Guide to Car Detailing



## prateek07 (Oct 12, 2016)

Hey Guys!

I've seen a lot of beginner questions about car detailing so I thought I could address them with this post. Since most of the people here aren't amateurs, most of this information shouldn't be new, but I'd love to get some feedback.
----------------------------------------------------------------

There is one question that keeps popping up, however: "What is the difference between car detailing and car washing?"

We realize that for most non-car enthusiasts, the difference probably isn't very significant. However, all car owners, enthusiasts or not, should look at getting their car fully detailed every so often, and should also perform smaller details regularly to have their car looking at its best all the time.

So, to help our customers understand the many benefits of car detailing, also known as auto-detailing, we are going to outline what you can expect when you choose to have your car detailed. Trust us when we say that you'll never go back to normal washing!

I. What is Car Detailing

Simply put, getting your car detailed means a top-to-bottom thorough cleaning of your vehicle using specialized tools and products. Normally, a detailer will also perform some light cosmetic touch-ups, but the process does not include paintwork or body repairs.

Car detailing involves cleaning and reconditioning the interior and exterior of the car. The aim of this is to restore the paintwork by eliminating scratches or swirl marks to make the car look almost brand new like it did when you first drove it out of the shop.










A simple car wash gets rid of dirt on the outside of your car, and if you clean the interior you might catch some of the grime with a vacuum, but car detailing takes this process much further. Every car we detail has every last imperfection buffed, polished, or vacuumed out, leaving it fit for display in any showroom.

Since there are no set guidelines, you will see a great variety in terms of the services included in a complete detail.

II. What is the difference between a Car Wash and an Auto Detail?

Now that you know what car detailing is, we are going to quickly outline the differences between a car wash and auto detailing, before going on to talk some more about why car detailing is a seriously good idea.

Aside from cost, which ranges from $10 to $40, a typical car wash only covers a fraction of the cleaning that you can get from a detail, and so only achieves a fraction of the result.










So what does a car wash include?

Most car washes take between ten and twenty minutes to go from washing to drying. A car wash can be done by hand or by machines ( a drive thru car wash) that run bristles, soap, and water to clean your car's exterior.

A car wash tends to be a superficial cleanse while an auto detail is more thorough and restorative.

III. What are the steps in Auto Detailing?

A thorough car detailing consists of two main phases: interior detailing and exterior detailing. We are going to break down each phase so you know exactly what to expect when you get your vehicle detailed. Feel free to ask your technician if you have any questions about the process, as most of them love to share their art of detailing with others.

Click image for larger version.










*Exterior Car Detailing*

We begin with an exhaustive exterior wash to remove as much dirt as possible. By allowing the soap to foam, dirt and mud are softened and lifted off the surface.

Next, using special brushes and wheel cleaning products, the detailer takes off all the dust and filth from the wheels; brake calipers, lug nuts, etc. The wheels are usually the dirtiest parts of the car!

After the wheels have been cleaned, the paintwork is washed and dried from top to bottom using washing mitts and soft microfiber towels. The paintwork is then clayed using automotive clay bar that removes the tightly bonded dirt of the surface of the car, which is your car's clear coat.

If required, the paint is polished to eliminate any light scratches, oxidation, and swirl marks. The paint can be polished by hand or by a polishing machine. This can be the most time-consuming part of the detailing service depending on the car and the state of its paintwork.

Finally, the paint is waxed to give it an additional protective layer using high-quality carnauba based paste wax. This added protection results in a noticeable shine too, the kind that you saw when you first bought it!

The remaining exterior parts, like the windows and other rubber parts, are then polished and methodically cleaned, adding the finishing touches to all the corners of the car's body and exterior trim to make the entire car sparkle.

*Interior Car Detailing*

All of the upholstery inside the car is thoroughly vacuumed and shampooed to remove stains and dirt. If the car has leatherwork, this is often conditioned and scrubbed to remove dirt that is deeply ingrained. Plastics and vinyl are also properly cleaned and dressed.

Lastly, the interior glass is also cleaned and polished.

*An Important Optional Step*

Cleaning the engine bay is an important step but a lot of people simply don't do it. The reason for this is probably that some people don't care what their car looks like under the hood, or that they think only mechanics should venture to clean anywhere under there.

However, there are steps you can take when you have your car detailed to protect some components from wear and tear. The detailer cleans the engine bay by lightly spraying it with water, and then wiping it down with a degreaser before rinsing everything clean. Once properly dried, all silicone, plastic and rubber components should be properly dressed to protect them from cracking. This is a simple process that ultimately serves to protect the car from everyday problems of wear on rubber and silicone.

IV. What are the benefits of getting your car detailed?

A complete car detail will bring your car to its best condition. You can then perform mini details to keep your car looking as good as new.










*Car Value*

Keeping your car in good condition will help maintain or restore the value of your car. This is particularly true of older or classic cars, especially if you're looking to sell your car in the future. You simply cannot get the same results from car washes. A good detailer will bring your car to its original beauty and increase its resale value.

A good detailer will bring your car to its original beauty and increase its resale value. Having a regular exterior and interior detail can increase your car's resale value by 10-15%!

*Protection*

Another benefit of auto detailing is the added protection against the elements. When a wax coat is routinely applied to the exterior painted surface, it protects the finish from contamination and oxidation (rust).

*Attention to Detail*

Since detailing is an incredibly thorough process, you can expect the detailer to meticulously assess every crevice of your car to suggest customized solutions. You will not get this kind of personalized service at a car wash.

V. How much does a car detail cost?

You're probably thinking 'Alright, I'm sold… but I don't know how much this is going to cost me'. Well, according to this article, the size of your vehicle is a major factor in determining car detailing prices. So, a Humvee won't cost the same as a Prius - but the difference isn't as huge as you might think.

A basic car detailing package ranges from $50 to $125 for an average sized vehicle, while an SUV or van tends to cost between $75 and $100. However, additional services like clay bar treatment, leather conditioning, and pet hair removal, as well as the quality of these products, can increase the cost (so keep those dogs under control!).










*Mobile Car Detailing Prices*

You can expect to pay more for a mobile car detailing service since they come to your location (office or home) at a convenient time. This saves you the trouble of having to drive to a detailing shop and wait around while your car is serviced. An average mobile auto detailing service takes between 1.5 hours to 3 hours.

For example, Washos, their detailing packages (Reveal and Outright) range from $89 to $189. They offer many optional services that you can add to your package.

VI. How to Choose a Car Detailing Service?

Now that you've decided to get your car detailed, and you know roughly how much it's going to cost you, you will need to do some research to figure out where to take your car. The quality and experience of the detailer makes all the difference here.










You will also want to study the different packages offered and whether they provide services your car needs. The whole idea of detailing is centered on its bespoke nature. If it doesn't work for you - your car, your needs, your vision - it doesn't work at all. Be picky! That's the point! So, we are going to give away our best-kept secrets to help you find the perfect detailer for your car.

*Services Offered*

Start by looking for a detailer that offers exactly the kind of services you're looking for. If you're looking to get rid of all that dog hair in your car but the company doesn't offer pet hair removal then you're not going to get the best results.

*Pricing*

Car details can become very expensive quite quickly due to their use of high-quality cleaning products, and you will want to find someone that provides the best bang for your buck. Keep in mind though that a complete detail is worth the short-term investment, because of the long-term value it provides!

*Reviews*

These days it is impossible to not look for reviews before making a decision, and it's always a good idea to search on Yelp or Google to see what other customers have had to say about their experiences.

Detailers generally take pride in customer satisfaction and work hard to maintain their five-star rating on Yelp. There will be times when things don't go right but responsiveness in fixing any mistakes goes a long way to proving our commitment to the highest quality service.

*Mobility*

We understand that modern life can be incredibly busy and that taking your car to a washer is something that some people simply don't have time to do. If that's you, you should keep an eye out for mobile car detailing services. These detailers will come to your location, at home or at work, and provide the same high-quality service you would get by driving to a detailing shop.

Conclusion

While we have only scratched the surface of detailing, the world of auto detailing is very exciting and highly detailed. There are tons of forums like DetailingWorld where you can find in-depth guides for all of the different parts of the detailing process, or you can ask other car enthusiasts about car detailing.










If you have any questions about auto detailing that you'd like to put to us after reading this, please write them in the comments section and we will help you out.


----------



## DeanBell (Aug 17, 2016)

Loved this thank you for taking the time to do this


----------

